# clip on hat , black light ?



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Anybody use a black light to night fish this way. I'm looking for a black light flashlight to saugeye fish at night , I like to watch the line. I have not been able to find one that looks to fit the purpose and was wondering if anyone here has used on in this manner and if so what did you use ?


----------



## tysix6 (Jan 12, 2008)

MasterVision 308G2BLK 3 LED Cap Light Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GHF3HW/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_BNFOub167CYAF

I've seen someone use this one before...


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I almost bought one but wasn't sure of the strength of beam . Not that expensive may give it a try. Right now I'm using a battery powered black light , two bulbs , six size D batteries just a little bulky to carry.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I happen to have one but I very seldom ever use it I find that a red light is better


----------



## DonkeykongOhio (May 5, 2015)

Sorry to recessitate an old thread... Would one of the archery tru-glo "black lights" either shined at the spool on the reel or near the top of the rod illuminate the entire monofilament? They are used to brighten the pins for low light hunting. The pins are liner optic & i would imagine it would work we with fishing line. 

Mark


----------

